

Facebook to take over Google's homepage rights? - alttab

Anyone else log into Facebook and notice their direction to drag a "Facebook" button to your home button in your browser?<p>What would an online world look like if the default defacto page was your Facebook news feed, and not a google search bar?
======
davidu
A lot more censorship. Facebook doesn't let you link to sites they don't like.
Even in private communications.

